# What am I No1



## David H (Mar 16, 2015)

5 clues you've got to work out what I am


*1.* I'm sometimes hot. *(unless I'm iced tea)
*
*2.* I can be BOP, OF or BP *(as explained)*

*3.* I can be black. *(without milk)*

*4.* Additions first. *(in the UK they put the milk and sugar in before pouring.)*

*5.* I'm at solo or multiple gatherings. *(self evident)*


----------



## Robin (Mar 16, 2015)

Tea! Can be hot, can be black, you put the milk in first, you can have it on your own or at a party. trouble is this ignores clue 2, which stumps me, and probably takes a completely different direction.


----------



## BobbieH (Mar 16, 2015)

I was thinking coffee for the same reasons except number 2 which I have no notion of lol.


----------



## David H (Mar 16, 2015)

Robin said:


> Tea! Can be hot, can be black, you put the milk in first, you can have it on your own or at a party. trouble is this ignores clue 2, which stumps me, and probably takes a completely different direction.



Tea is correct 

Clue 2 was to throw you - *B*roken *O*range *P*ekoe, *O*range *F*anning, *B*roken *P*ekoe (types of tea)


----------

